# Lionel 3461 Problem



## icolectto (Nov 28, 2012)

Gentlemen,

I have pick up a Lionel 3461 lumber dump car and have a problem with the platform assembly. The tray will dump the logs but will not return to the fully down position. It seems that the plunger is sticking and holding the tray up about one inch.

I have looked in the "how to" section and did not find anything on the subject. If any one has had a similar problem and found a solution, I would be grateful for the advice.

Thanks


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I looked at mine. If the plunger was extended, how does it look? Rusty?


The unit has a hinged floor and the stakes move over too.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The 3461 was made in 1949. The 3451 in 1947.

The hinge should roll open when held and tilted. The force from the pin unloads the logs and continues to bounce the floor back into position.
The pin should be free in the solenoid. It its held in by two metal tabs from the top. If you need to get inside to clean it. The pin should be polished up.


----------



## icolectto (Nov 28, 2012)

T-Man,

Thanks for your reply. I checked the plunger for rust and did not see any. I have lubed the hinge as well as the wheels, which were all very dry. I think your idea of taking the coil cover off and checking it more closely and polishing the plunger is an excellent idea. I will update when completed.

Thanks


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I had to operate the coil to get the plunger to move. Once was enough to get it free then I twisted it. It moved freely. Oil on the hinges helped.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The plunger also slides along the bottom of the plate, so that has to be smooth as well, and the plunger tip is rounded to it doesn't drag.


----------



## icolectto (Nov 28, 2012)

I just finished polishing the plunger and pin. It was dirty and needed the clean up. I put it back together, tested the function and can report that it is working well. Quick and easy repair.

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The lid came off and I found some dirt. The Qtip did the rest.






Wiring is simple. Each wire is connected to a sliding shoe on the trucks. The insulators are the connection points.



Now we have a reference.  The manual was skimpy. Glad you asked. :thumbsup:


----------

